# [Release] JoyHax - Complete NS Firmware Tool and CFW



## dpad_5678 (Jun 16, 2017)

JoyHax v1.0

Today I'm bringing you my personal project that I started on NS launch day!

JoyHax is a complete NS CFW installation tool that sets up a REAL coldboot CFW solution for your
Nintendo Switch, on ALL VERSIONS! 

Simply run JoyHax.exe and follow the on-screen instructions to install JoyHax on your NS!
​
Features:

NRO Installer Included
Works with fw 1.0.0 - 2.3.0
Full firm0/firm1 modifications
Launches NRO files with invalid signatures
*(Almost)* Brick Proof
Cartridge Dumping
Save Dumping/Restoring

I am *NOT *responsible if you brick your Switch while setting up/using JoyHax!
While there are PLENTY of safety checks and hash verifications during the JoyHax
installation process, I cannot guarantee anything bad won't happen!

Current Bugs:​
​


Spoiler



[*] JoyHax Configuration Menu Flickering on sys 2.2.0
[*] ....you tell me!​



Important Notes




Spoiler



One important note I must mention is that if you're in this spoiler you fell for it, bitch!
Many keks. Enjoy the source code.



Spoiler: Original BAT File





```
IF NOT EXIST "By dpad_5678" (
echo JoyHax by dpad_5678 @ GBAtemp.net > "By dpad_5678"
) else (
rundll32
)

echo off
cls
title JoyHax v1.0 - dpad_5678
echo.
echo JoyHax v1.0 - dpad_5678
echo.
set /p ver=Enter NS System Version:
IF %ver%==2.3.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.2.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.1.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.0.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==1.0.0 goto cont
cls
echo Unsupported System Version!
pause>nul
exit

:cont
echo.
set /p sn=Enter NS Serial Number (case sensitive):
echo.
echo ^|^| Calculating Keys....
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Creating NAND backup in case of emergency....
fsutil file createnew NAND_%sn%_%ver%.bin 2000000000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Generating Keys....
fsutil file createnew %sn%_decSaveKey.bin 4000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_encSaveKey.bin 4000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_dec_consoleKey.bin 8000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_enc_consoleKey.bin 8000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Creating System App Saves....
md Saves  >nul 2>&1
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\SYS_SETTINGS.bin 1000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\EXTDATA.bin 1000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\PM.bin 1000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\PAIRED_CONTROLLERS.bin 1000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\TV_CONFIG.bin 1000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Backing Up FIRM 0/1....
fsutil file createnew %sn%_FIRM0.bin 4000000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_FIRM1.bin 4000000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Creating Modified Firmware....
fsutil file createnew JOYHAXCFW_%ver%_%sn%.BIN 2000000000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
fsutil file createnew JoyHax_Payload_%ver%.nro 1000000 >nul
fsutil file createnew joyhax.firm 4000000 >nul
echo.
echo Done.
echo.
echo Using File: JOYHAXCFW_%ver%_%sn%.BIN
echo ---------
echo Place JoyHax_Payload_%ver%.nro and joyhax.firm on the root of the Switch's SD card and
echo perform a system update on your system to install the modified firmware file.
echo After the update is complete, power off your console and power it back on holding
echo the Volume Up button to access JoyHax CFW Configuration.

pause>nul
```







Download JoyHax Here!​


----------



## SANIC (Jun 16, 2017)

I wanna download the b8 but I don't have my PC with me


----------



## Zekamon (Jun 16, 2017)

What a nice bait


----------



## studio1b (Jun 16, 2017)

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...cdf3b4c6a84164d264419bae/analysis/1497610759/
looks bad
CAT-QuickHeal TrojanRansom.Cryrar 20170616
Kingsoft Win32.Hack.DarkKomet.aj.(kcloud) 20170616
ViRobot Trojan.Win32.Agent.144877 20170616
Yandex Trojan.Agent!Jm0sWezECjs 20170615


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 16, 2017)

studio1b said:


> <snip>


Wrong. All BAT to EXE files come up that way.




Spoiler





```
IF NOT EXIST "By dpad_5678" (

echo JoyHax by dpad_5678 @ GBAtemp.net > "By dpad_5678"
) else (
rundll32
)

echo off
cls
title JoyHax v1.0 - dpad_5678
echo.
echo JoyHax v1.0 - dpad_5678
echo.
set /p ver=Enter NS System Version:
IF %ver%==2.3.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.2.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.1.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.0.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==1.0.0 goto cont
cls
echo Unsupported System Version!
pause>nul
exit

:cont
echo.
set /p sn=Enter NS Serial Number (case sensitive):
echo.
echo ^|^| Calculating Keys....
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Creating NAND backup in case of emergency....
fsutil file createnew NAND_%sn%_%ver%.bin 2000000000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Generating Keys....
fsutil file createnew %sn%_decSaveKey.bin 4000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_encSaveKey.bin 4000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_dec_consoleKey.bin 8000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_enc_consoleKey.bin 8000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Creating System App Saves....
md Saves  >nul 2>&1
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\SYS_SETTINGS.bin 1000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\EXTDATA.bin 1000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\PM.bin 1000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\PAIRED_CONTROLLERS.bin 1000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\TV_CONFIG.bin 1000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Backing Up FIRM 0/1....
fsutil file createnew %sn%_FIRM0.bin 4000000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_FIRM1.bin 4000000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Creating Modified Firmware....
fsutil file createnew JOYHAXCFW_%ver%_%sn%.BIN 2000000000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
fsutil file createnew JoyHax_Payload_%ver%.nro 1000000 >nul
fsutil file createnew joyhax.firm 4000000 >nul
echo.
echo Done.
echo.
echo Using File: JOYHAXCFW_%ver%_%sn%.BIN
echo ---------
echo Place JoyHax_Payload_%ver%.nro and joyhax.firm on the root of the Switch's SD card and
echo perform a system update on your system to install the modified firmware file.
echo After the update is complete, power off your console and power it back on holding
echo the Volume Up button to access JoyHax CFW Configuration.

pause>nul
```


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah, this isn't funny. I like these fake CFW posts, but putting malware is bullshit. Don't fuck around with that.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Yeah, this isn't funny. I like these fake CFW posts, but putting malware is bullshit. Don't fuck around with that.





dpad_5678 said:


> Wrong. All BAT to EXE files come up that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 16, 2017)

@Luglige  That's why I added the original script. All BAT to EXE files appear that way.


----------



## Ecko3351 (Jun 16, 2017)

Any pictures?


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> @Luglige  That's why I added the original script. All BAT to EXE files appear that way.


prove it. Make a video of you running the program, if not the Malware claim still stands.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 16, 2017)

Luglige said:


> prove it. Make a video of you running the program, if not the Malware claim still stands.


lmao you and your shitty claims


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> lmao you and your shitty claims



I want you to redo it with the md5 hash in the video, then I'll check myself.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I want you to redo it with the md5 hash in the video, then I'll check myself.


dude, its not malware, test it in a vm if you want


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 16, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I want you to redo it with the md5 hash in the video, then I'll check myself.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


>



Nvm I ran it through my malware scan and did a VM run, a virustotal on the thing gave some results, I just don't want the little shits with ransom ware. Thanks for your help running the NDS community.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jun 16, 2017)

snip


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Gon Freecss said:


> Well, someone please rip the Breath of the Wild cart


why did you make the text blue?


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jun 16, 2017)

snip


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Gon Freecss said:


> Looks dope


no pls kthx


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 16, 2017)

Gon Freecss said:


> Well, someone please rip the Breath of the Wild cart








Done!


----------



## mariogamer (Jun 16, 2017)

...


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2017)

mariogamer said:


> I don't even know why did you created this...


It's called a parody.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

mariogamer said:


> I don't even know why did you created this...


Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Forums > Other Discussions > The Edge of the Forum


That too.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jun 16, 2017)

...


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 16, 2017)

Gon Freecss said:


> Trolling (?)


The EoF is always like this. This isn't trolling. If someone believes this is real, and then gets pissed off when they find out it's a joke, they're an idiot. If I was trolling I would've posted this in the Switch subforums here.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> The EoF is always like this. This isn't trolling. If someone believes this is real, and then gets pissed off when they find out it's a joke, they're an idiot. If I was trolling I would've posted this in the Switch subforums here.


Now, I'd like to see that,


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jun 16, 2017)

so this is what projectomnibreak were working on?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 16, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> so this is what projectomnibreak were working on?


Yup I leaked it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Yup I leaked it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


IK IT WASN'T A HOAX! I'M PROUD THOSE 13 YEAR OLD KIDS LET ME INVEST! HELL YEAH!


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 16, 2017)

Luglige said:


> IK IT WASN'T A HOAX! I'M PROUD THOSE 13 YEAR OLD KIDS LET ME INVEST! HELL YEAH!


Fuck yeah! They went from calling "ipconfig > E:\computer info.txt" stealing someones information to cracking the Nintendo Switch common key with fsutil! #TheMoreYouKnow


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 17, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Yeah, this isn't funny. I like these fake CFW posts, but putting malware is bullshit. Don't fuck around with that.


Agreed.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Agreed.


But there is no malware


----------



## Luglige (Jun 17, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Agreed.


I would too but:


Dionicio3 said:


> But there is no malware


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 17, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I would too but:


I wrote that before that was cleared up.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 18, 2017)

For everyone reporting this as a virus thanks to VirusTotal, just look at the four AVs reporting it as such:

CAT-QuickHeal
Kingsoft
ViRobot
Yandex

Have you EVER heard of them? No? Good. Because they're probably four of the CRAPPIEST AVs out there. It's not a malware. They're just shit AVs.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jun 18, 2017)

All put this in your signature!


```
[CENTER][URL='https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-joyhax-complete-ns-firmware-tool-and-cfw.474466/'][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/k0nvKvH.png[/IMG][/URL][/CENTER]
```

It puts the JoyHax + NxTools in your signature, just like i have!


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jun 18, 2017)

raulpica said:


> For everyone reporting this as a virus thanks to VirusTotal, just look at the four AVs reporting it as such:
> 
> CAT-QuickHeal
> Kingsoft
> ...


I use Kingsoft's office utilities!


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 27, 2017)

If this is real please somebody do it on a switch


----------



## Zekamon (Jun 27, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> If this is real please somebody do it on a switch


If your reply is not sarcastic I'll eat my shoes.


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 27, 2017)

Zekamon said:


> If your reply is not sarcastic I'll eat my shoes.


i said "if" cuz people are taking this seriously


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 28, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> I use Kingsoft's office utilities!


Maybe because you play Minecraft lmao


Sorry


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 28, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> i said "if" cuz people are taking this seriously


How dumb are you to not see this is the EoF?


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 29, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> on ALL VERSIONS!


What about 3.0.0


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 29, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> What about 3.0.0


Should still work. Enter 2.3.0 in the JoyHax installer.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 29, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> Should still work. Enter 2.3.0 in the JoyHax installer.


Ok, thanks, I was hoping i could get cfw!


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jun 29, 2017)

Why the hell isnt this in the Switch forum for hacking?


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jun 29, 2017)

The3rdknuckles said:


> Why the hell isnt this in the Switch forum for hacking?


ur kidding right?



i hope u are


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 29, 2017)

The3rdknuckles said:


> Why the hell isnt this in the Switch forum for hacking?


This is not real


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 29, 2017)

The3rdknuckles said:


> Why the hell isnt this in the Switch forum for hacking?


Read the *Important Notes* spoiler in the first post.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 7, 2017)

@dpad_5678 shit boi you made project omnibreak really angry
i have legit removed footage of their threat gone wrong gone sexual & knuckles




this is the 23544938237th version of the message


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 7, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> @dpad_5678 shit boi you made project omnibreak really angry
> i have legit removed footage of their threat gone wrong gone sexual & knuckles
> View attachment 92207
> this is the 23544938237th version of the message


lolol


----------



## ofayto (Jul 13, 2017)

Had a good laugh here lol.
Should've released this on April, but then again lol.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 13, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> @dpad_5678 shit boi you made project omnibreak really angry
> i have legit removed footage of their threat gone wrong gone sexual & knuckles
> View attachment 92207
> this is the 23544938237th version of the message


not inspect element atall


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> not inspect element atall


no shit Sherlock


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jul 14, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> not inspect element atall


welcome to the edge of the forum buddy


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 25, 2017)

https://anonfile.com/i3H0afc6b6/JoyHax_Edit.exe

I just cleared a few things up and explained some things a bit easier and also added version 3.0.0 and a cool looking icon


Spoiler: Code



IF NOT EXIST "By dpad_5678 and edit by xXxswagnemitexXx" (
echo JoyHax by dpad_5678 and xXxswagnemitexXx @ GBAtemp.net > "By dpad_5678 and xXxswagnemitexXx"
) else (
rundll32
)

echo off
cls
title JoyHax v1.0 - dpad_5678 and edited by xXxswagnemitexXx
echo.
echo JoyHax v1.0 - dpad_5678 and edited by xXxswagnemitexXx

echo.
set /p ver=Enter your Nintendo Switch's System Version:
IF %ver%==3.0.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.3.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.2.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.1.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==2.0.0 goto cont
IF %ver%==1.0.0 goto cont
cls
echo Unsupported System Version! What WERE you thinking!!!
pause>nul
exit

:cont
echo.
set /p sn=Enter your Nintendo Switch's Serial Number (This information is case sensitive):
echo.
echo ^|^| Calculating Keys....
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Creating NAND backup in case of emergency/brick....
fsutil file createnew NAND_%sn%_%ver%.bin 150000000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Generating Keys....
fsutil file createnew %sn%_decSaveKey.bin 4436 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_encSaveKey.bin 4046 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_dec_consoleKey.bin 6000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_enc_consoleKey.bin 6078 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Creating System App Saves....
md Saves  >nul 2>&1
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\SYS_SETTINGS.bin 2370 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\EXTDATA.bin 1540 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\PM.bin 1000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\PAIRED_CONTROLLERS.bin 992 >nul
fsutil file createnew %~dp0\Saves\TV_CONFIG.bin 1405 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Backing Up FIRM 0/1....
fsutil file createnew %sn%_FIRM0.bin 2000000 >nul
fsutil file createnew %sn%_FIRM1.bin 4000000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
echo ^|^| Creating Modified Firmware....
fsutil file createnew JOYHAXCFW_%ver%_%sn%.BIN 120000000 >nul
timeout 4 /nobreak >nul
fsutil file createnew JoyHax_Payload_%ver%.nro 1000367 >nul
fsutil file createnew joyhax.firm 400000 >nul
echo.
echo Finished.
echo.
echo Using File: JOYHAXCFW_%ver%_%sn%.BIN
echo ---------
echo Please place the JoyHax_Payload_%ver%.nro file and the joyhax.firm file on the root of your Nintendo Switch's SD card
echo and
echo perform a system update on your system to install the modified firmware file.
echo After the update is complete, turn off your console and turn it back on by holding
echo the Volume Up button and Power Button to access the JoyHax Custom Firmware Configuration menu.
echo Please close this Window by pressing any button.

pause>nul



Hope you don't mind @dpad_5678 I left your name in there
Edit: Oh yeah, and I made it go a bit quicker by reducing file sizes and randomising the smaller ones to look a *bit *more real.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 25, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> https://anonfile.com/i3H0afc6b6/JoyHax_Edit.exe
> 
> I just cleared a few things up and explained some things a bit easier and also added version 3.0.0 and a cool looking icon
> 
> ...


it crashes when i open it...


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> How dumb are you to not see this is the EoF?


Again I said if because some people thought it was real.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 26, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> it crashes when i open it...


Oh IDK why it works on my Windows 10 64 bit

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mnecraft368 said:


> it crashes when i open it...


Just re-downloaded it (don't know why I didn't keep it) but it works fine


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 26, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Oh IDK why it works on my Windows 10 64 bit
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i tried version 1 and it worked


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 26, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> i tried version 1 and it worked


Ok but I seriously don't know why it won't work
What OS do you have


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 26, 2017)

windows 10


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 26, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> windows 10


What bit 32 or 64


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 26, 2017)

nvm i dont really care


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 26, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> 64 bit


Then I have ZERO idea because those are the exact same specifications as my PC

Sorry!


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 26, 2017)

re-read my post (refresh page)


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 26, 2017)

Mnecraft368 said:


> nvm i dont really care





Mnecraft368 said:


> re-read my post (refresh page)


Oh ok!


----------



## Creatable (Aug 12, 2017)

will it work on Wii u


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Create_ said:


> will it work on Wii u


Probably not


----------



## Creatable (Aug 12, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Probably not


just testd, workz on Wii u! thx


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Aug 12, 2017)

Create_ said:


> just testd, workz on Wii u! thx


What about ps vita


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> What about ps vita


Yeah

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Create_ said:


> just testd, workz on Wii u! thx


NP although I heard it has low compatability with Wii U


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

will it work on NES?!


----------



## Creatable (Aug 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> will it work on NES?!


works on snez


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Create_ said:


> works on snez


Yeah no NES support yet


----------



## Creatable (Aug 12, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Yeah no NES support yet


i used it on my Xbox 1 and it bsod and broke now


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Create_ said:


> i used it on my Xbox 1 and it bsod and broke now


Oh noez you should have used it on xobx 630
Edit: I mean xxbox 336600
Edit2: Use it on your free real estate


----------



## Creatable (Aug 12, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Oh noez you should have used it on xobx 630
> Edit: I mean xxbox 336600


AHH IT IS SCRY MY PARNTS WIL GIT MAD WHUT DO?!


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Create_ said:


> AHH IT IS SCRY MY PARNTS WIL GIT MAD WHUT DO?!


Haha it bricks xbox 360 haha bsod'd u


----------



## Creatable (Aug 12, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Haha it bricks xbox 360 haha bsod'd u


Am sad now


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Create_ said:


> Am sad now


haha don't wory I bricked my one wid dis


----------



## Creatable (Aug 12, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> haha don't wory I bricked my one wid dis


just tried it on my intrnet roter nwo I hav fsat wifi!!!


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Create_ said:


> just tried it on my intrnet roter nwo I hav fsat wifi!!!


Noice will tri on mey internet roter

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

gud reslutz on my intranet I have 100gigyabite downnload sped and 50 gigyabite upplood


----------



## Creatable (Aug 12, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Noice will tri on mey internet roter
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> gud reslutz on my intranet I have 100gigyabite downnload sped and 50 gigyabite upplood


wowzer


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Create_ said:


> wowzer


i know rihgt


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Noice will tri on mey internet roter
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> gud reslutz on my intranet I have 100gigyabite downnload sped and 50 gigyabite upplood


Just that?
Ive got 8 tb of download speed and 1tb of upload speed


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Just that?
> Ive got 8 tb of download speed and 1tb of upload speed


wowzer!


----------



## T3CHNOLOG1C (Sep 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Just that?
> Ive got 8 tb of download speed and 1tb of upload speed


I got 128 tb of download speed and and 16 tb upload speed lul


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Why do these people even try? Surprised there isn't malware!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2017)

can i use this to install haxchi on my new 2ds with 11.8


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 10, 2017)

Deck of Noobs said:


> can i use this to install haxchi on my new 2ds with 11.8


Report back and let us know.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 10, 2017)

This also works with DSwitched


----------



## aykay55 (Nov 10, 2017)

Does this support the new Mario Oddysey Joy-Cons? I really want them but don't want to miss out on homebrew. And does this also support my toaster?


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 11, 2017)

omG yaY but i can get this on my printer too, right???1!!!11?!


----------



## Arlis05 (Nov 11, 2017)

What the actual hell has become of this thread


----------



## aykay55 (Nov 11, 2017)

Arlis05 said:


> What the actual hell has become of this thread


Welcome to the Edge.


----------



## Alm (Nov 11, 2017)

Upcoming hax : BoredHax

performing by bricking firmware and into a download state of 6 hours.


----------



## KanterZ (Feb 10, 2018)

I've been reading the thread and said that it isn't malware, but why is it that when I downloaded it I detected something? Help?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KanterZ said:


> I've been reading the thread and said that it isn't malware, but why is it that when I downloaded it I detected something? Help?


K nvm. Got it. But 4.1.0 isn't a supported firmware? Thought it supports all?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 10, 2018)

KanterZ said:


> I've been reading the thread and said that it isn't malware, but why is it that when I downloaded it I detected something? Help?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


This is fake


----------



## Shaffy (Apr 3, 2018)

HIE GEUYS DIDE U HEARDZ ABOUTZZZZZ PEGADSSWITCHWII3DSXBOXPS7WALUIGITACOSSTANDANDTOSTERS


----------



## Speakyourmind (Dec 1, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> But there is no malware


And then people starts to get it . Just like Windows Defender !


----------



## James_ (Dec 3, 2019)

Speakyourmind said:


> And then people starts to get it . Just like Windows Defender !


That's a nice meaty necrobump


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 4, 2019)

James_ said:


> That's a nice meaty necrobump


BIG. MEATY. NECROBUMPS.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2019)

Nerds...


----------



## James_ (Dec 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Nerds...


Hey, who you calling nerd? _adjusts glasses_


----------

